# M2 SSD als W10 Systemplatte - Vorteile



## smashbob (16. Mai 2016)

Hello,

ich überlege ob ich mir als Systemplatte ne 512 GB M2 SSD (950 Pro zB) hole. Die liegt innerhalb meines Budgets.

Ich scheffle allerdings selten riesige Dateien hin und her. Ich zocke und schneide auf dem Rechner.

Hier im Forum liest man oft, dass ne M2 wenig Sinn hat, wenn man nich die ganze Zeit Dateien hin und her schiebt.

Meine Frage: mir würde es schon reichen wenn Programme, Spiele und Windows deutlich schneller starten als über eine SSD im SATA Betrieb. Würde das mit der m2 so passieren?

 Praxiserfahrungen über die Vorteile einer M2 SSD wären super.

Grüße

smash


----------



## LP96 (16. Mai 2016)

Beim Schneiden müssen die Daten ja auch irgendwo gespeichert werden, also ist durchaus eine Berechtigung für die M2 SSD da.


----------



## smashbob (16. Mai 2016)

Schneiden mal aussen vor, das lagert oft extern


----------



## Icedaft (16. Mai 2016)

Nein lohnt aus Preis-/Leistungssicht nicht. Solange die Gegenstelle nicht ebenfalls aus einer SSD gleichen Typs besteht, hast Du hier auch nicht wirklich einen spürbaren Vorteil.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## smashbob (16. Mai 2016)

Was meinst du mit Gegenstelle? Mir geht's wie beschrieben nich um Daten hin und her schieben. Eher um boost bei Ladezeiten


----------



## XT1024 (16. Mai 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Meine Frage: mir würde es schon reichen wenn Programme, Spiele und Windows deutlich schneller starten als über eine SSD im SATA Betrieb.


Was wäre denn *deutlich* schneller bei einer theoretisch 3,5-5x so hohen, möglichen Geschwindigkeit? 20%? 



Spoiler



Ich hatte das vor einiger Zeit gelegentlich mal beobachtet und wenn die Geschwindigkeit beim Laden meiner worst-case Spielen wie BF4 regelmäßig deutlich unter der möglichen 4k-Geschwindigkeit liegt (seq. ist uninteressant, _ich meine_ das ging selten weit über 250 MB/s) wird wohl nicht die SSD limitieren.


----------



## smashbob (16. Mai 2016)

Einfach ob man einen bemerkbaren Unterschied  spührt.


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Einfach ob man einen bemerkbaren Unterschied  spührt.



Glaube kaum, dass man es merkt. Selbst zwischen langsamen und schnellen SATA-SSDs merkt man im normalen Gebrauch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## smashbob (17. Mai 2016)

Hey, dass du das nich glaubst ist ja okay, mir wären Statements von jemandem der wirklich eine hat und dazu was sagen kann aber wichtiger.

Gruß

smash


----------



## the.hai (17. Mai 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey, dass du das nich glaubst ist ja okay, mir wären Statements von jemandem der wirklich eine hat und dazu was sagen kann aber wichtiger.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> smash



das sind erfahrungswerte, glaub es oder lass es bleiben. sonst hätte hier auch jeder ein ssd raid, aber fakt ist nunmal, dass die hohe transferleistung kaum zu tragen kommt.

*hust*

M.2- oder 2,5-Zoll-Solid-State Disk im Desktop-Rechner? |
        c't Magazin

Kauf sie dir doch, wenn du es brauchst. Sinn macht es nicht und ich würde eher eine grössere SSD nehmen. z.b. Crucial MX300 750GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und wenn du das nicht glaubst, dann kauf dir eine, teste es und lasse uns teilhaben.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2016)

SSD Test 2 16: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [April]


----------



## smashbob (17. Mai 2016)

Um glauben geht es nich, ich nehm Erfahrungswerte schon ernst aber halt nur von denen die die Erfahrung gesammelt haben und nich denen die was vermuten 

Danke für die Links, ct hats dann wohl benannt


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2016)

Man merkt nix außer zwei Kabel weniger im Rechner.
Geschickt wird das ganze erst wenn man mehr als eine im Rechner hat.
Daten hin und her Kopieren mit 1.3GB/Sec ist schon ne Hausnummer.

Aber warum traust Du den Reviews der 950 Pro nicht? Die sagen doch auch nix anderes als wir. Oder doch?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> In der Praxis zeigen sich die Vorteile der schnellen PCIe-SSDs vor allem dann, wenn es um große Dateitransfers geht. Anwendungen werden nur wenig beschleunigt und der Unterschied zu SATA-Modellen ist hier gering. Alltagsanwendungen profitieren vom NVMe-Protokoll kaum.



Samsung SSD 95 Pro im Test (Seite 1) - ComputerBase

Edit: Ich beziehe mich mal auf die 950Pro, weil es die fixeste M.2 ist. Alle anderen "verlieren" ja noch mehr "Vorteile".


----------



## smashbob (18. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube den Ratschlägen schon, wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich aufjemanden gewartet der sagt: 
DAMIT WIRD ALLES SCHNELLER KAUFEN!"211111elf

Aber ich hab mich nu doch für ne SATA SSD entschieden


----------

